# My furry little girls



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

First up is Victini, my sweet little Chinese ham. 









































I probably snapped over 100 pictures today, and these were the only decent ones that came out. Someone likes to move a lot!
Next up is my new Syrian, Admiral Sticky Buns! 

She's a little wary of me, but is very sweet, and LOVES to explore and run in her ball.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Adorable overload. :shock:


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I just died from all the adorableness! Lol! They are too precious!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

SO..CUTE...:shock:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG that first pic is so adorable! You chinese hammy is so cute! And the coloing Admiral Sticky Buns (such a cute name) is fantastic.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

squeeee!

but you couldn't pay me enough to keep rodents as pets again.
best left to my childhood days :lol:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> squeeee!
> 
> but you couldn't pay me enough to keep rodents as pets again.
> best left to my childhood days :lol:


Why?


----------

